# Looking for 100-150 acres in Pike, Spalding, Henry, Lamar, or Monroe County



## Ripster55 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking for 100 - 150 acres for lease in one of the above mentioned counties.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Me to, think the odds may be against us though, I have approx 5 guys, that want to lease our own land. maybe interested in combining to broadin our search. You interested? We are very respectable hunters. Lookin to hunt deer,turkey, and hogs if available.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Looking also*

I'M IN STOCKBRIDGE AND LOOKING FOR SOMETHING IN THOSE COUNTIES ALSO. IF ANYTHING COMES UP AND YOU NEED ANOTHER MEMBER, PM  ME ON HERE. I AM 58 YEARS OLD, DISABLED, WOULD HUNT MOSTLY DURING THE WEEK. I DO CAMP OUT ALOT, SO I WILL BE GOOD EYES TO HAVE AROUND.  MICHAEL        YOU CAN CALL ME ALSO   770-846-1133


----------



## trojan7794 (Jan 14, 2011)

Count me in. I live in Lamar County. I am looking to find something too


----------



## Faithrider (Feb 7, 2011)

I live in pike co. and I am looking for a place to run rabbits and hunt deer. Let me know if you find something I will keep looking also, send me a p.m. if you need more info!


----------



## REDFOXJR (Feb 13, 2011)

If I can round up the land, i will let u guys know.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Feb 14, 2011)

I live in Lamar. I could use a good place for deer.


----------

